# carvewright parts interchangability



## densgt (Oct 15, 2011)

Will a flexshaft assembly from an CarveWright A model fit a C model? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to drop a email or PM to Connie see will know for sure.

Router Forums - View Profile: lynnfrwd

====



densgt said:


> Will a flexshaft assembly from an CarveWright A model fit a C model? Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All Compucarve machines are A models. The flexshaft should be the same but BJ is correct, Connie is on staff at LHR. I will message her to check this thread.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

A CompuCarve can be an A or B model as can the CarveWright. All C models are CarveWrights. The flex (as do most parts) fits A, B or C version machines.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Anytime you guys need me over here, I am just a PM away. Holler at me any time. I'm constantly checking my phone.


----------



## densgt (Oct 15, 2011)

*Thanks for the quick replies!!*

Thanks to everybody for the quick answer to my question about parts interchangeability. I picked up a non-working Sears CompuCarve rather cheap. I'd like to get it running without too much further investment, then if I like it and use it a lot I'd be willing to put more $$ into it. So my plan right now is to get the missing parts from ebay. There is a flexshaft auction that ends tonight. Thus my need for a quick answer. 
Thanks again to everyone!!
densgt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Connie

You should update your Profile, by adding your email address ,new members can't send you a PM without having 10 posted items 1st..  

http://www.routerforums.com/members/lynnfrwd-59799.html
===




lynnfrwd said:


> Anytime you guys need me over here, I am just a PM away. Holler at me any time. I'm constantly checking my phone.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

That's a good price on eBay, good luck on your bid..

carvewright | eBay

I also have some items listed on eBay same link.."cards" plus the item below
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-CRAFTSMA...686519641?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item35b5fcf159

==

===



densgt said:


> Thanks to everybody for the quick answer to my question about parts interchangeability. I picked up a non-working Sears CompuCarve rather cheap. I'd like to get it running without too much further investment, then if I like it and use it a lot I'd be willing to put more $$ into it. So my plan right now is to get the missing parts from ebay. There is a flexshaft auction that ends tonight. Thus my need for a quick answer.
> Thanks again to everyone!!
> densgt


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

These items are for the old quick change spindle not the new CarveTight!!


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Cratisseau at lhrtech dot com

(email done this way to avoid spammers)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

[email protected]

=====


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have changed parts between my "A" model and "C"


----------

